# ماكينات فقاسات بيض اوتوماتيك



## ابو ودود (20 ديسمبر 2014)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


المواصفات مكونات اوربيه البودى الخارجى ايطالى
مواصفات وتصميم اوربى اوتوماتيك كامل
قراءه وتحكم فى الحرارة والرطوبة والتقليب
انظمه انذار متكامل
اعلى نسب الفقس والجودة فى الكتكوت


سعات تبدا من
حضانه 10,000 بيضه
حضانه 15,000 بيضه
حضانه 20,000 بيضه
حضانه 30,000 بيضه
حضانه 40,000 بيضه
حضانه 60,000 بيضه
حضانه 78,000 بيضه
حضانه 115,200 بيضه



للاستفسار الاتصال على 
01014563646
*​


----------

